# A few pics, feel free to ID.



## SouthSydney (Oct 27, 2012)

Here's a few pics of a few different animals from around the joint. Couple of reptiles included. Feel free to ID them if you know them.

The first one I've ID'd as a Mourning Gecko _Lepidodactylus lugubris_.







A _Carlia _skink of some kind I'm assuming. Haven't got around to ID'ing it myself.






Crab






Another Crab.






Mudskipper.






Cassowaries.






A wicked looking hornet looking thing.






Some roo's fighting.






Cheers


----------



## eddie123 (Oct 27, 2012)

number 3# blue swimmer crab. They are some cute cassowarys


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 27, 2012)

that's a sick hornet thing. really vibrant blue. and love the cassowaries! so cute!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 27, 2012)

A blue rrr's fly? :lol:


----------



## SouthSydney (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks  

Here's a couple more...

Red Flying-fox (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). Pretty sure it was crispy-fried, but I could be wrong...






Hawk of some kind.






Hermit Crab.






Turtle of some kind. I'm guessing a Saw-shelled Turtle _Wollumbinia latisternum_.











Can't remember what we figured this one out to be, but I'm pretty sure we ruled it out as not being a Red-Eyed Tree Frog.











Can't remember what we figured this out to be either, but I did know. It's apparently rare according to one of those wildlife shows (can't remember which one it was).






Anyways, enjoy.


----------



## Reptilez123 (Oct 28, 2012)

Poor turtle


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 28, 2012)

The striped possum is endangered i think, The hawk could be a whistling hawk


----------



## thals (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't think they're endangered Baz, just rarely seen in Oz as they're more common further up north in New Guinea. Gorgeous animals!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 28, 2012)

I think the frog may be _Litoria xanthomera_


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 28, 2012)

Nah the frogs gracilenta, and I think your 'hawk' is a wedgy, though I'm pretty bad with the avian reptiles.


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 28, 2012)

nice pics ,Looks like your in my mothers backyard @Mission Beach .


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 28, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Nah the frogs gracilenta, and I think your 'hawk' is a wedgy, though I'm pretty bad with the avian reptiles.




Silly me I forgot the prominent ridge above the eye was a key feature of gracilenta instead of xanthomera, I really should know this considering I have owned gracilenta before


----------

